# 90-3-90 Rule



## BIG D (Jan 17, 2001)

Does anyone know what Dr. Alex Shigo's 90-3-90 rule means?


----------



## Eric E. (Jan 20, 2001)

90-3-90 is a term that Dr. Shigo uses for utility clearance pruning. 90% of the time 3 cuts will provide 90% of the needed clearance.
Eric


----------



## BIG D (Jan 23, 2001)

I thought I had a pretty good question for a regular old Joe. This one got answered in a hurry!!!


----------

